# Fender Princeton; what do I need to know to buy?



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

It's time; let go big or go home. I want a Princeton Reverb. Trem is not needed but not a problem. I want a players version; new caps, mods are fine, 12 inch speaker would be a bonus. I'm not a collector, nor can I afford to be one. I really don't want a re-issue unless all of you tell me I'm crazy, buy the fucking re-issue.

What do I need to know? How much will this set me back? At some point, I'll probably post a WTB thread but will hold off until then.

It's a gift from Mom. I'd rather have her back though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't recall any of the originals coming with a 12", could be wrong though.

If you're spending the money for an original take a look at Headstrong Amps. Awesome.

Lil' King Amp — Headstrong Amplifiers boutique handwired Fender style tube amps


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

First thing you need to know is that Marshalls are better.

We can talk more Sunday


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen combos modded for a 12"


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

What I would like you to do is to seriously consider a Deluxe Reverb and yes...get a reissue.
Look at what you get from the Deluxe and compare it to a Princeton....no contest in my way of thinking.

I really don't see the advantages on getting an original instead of the Reissue...
Let the amp techs worry about the circuit boards. believe me , they will never charge you way less for working on an easy point to point amp.

Good luck with your search and make it a fun quest.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I don't recall any of the originals coming with a 12", could be wrong though.


AFAIK, you are correct.

I had a late 70's SF Princeton Reverb and someone had put a 12 inch speaker in it *over the cut out for the 10 inch speaker..DOH.* The baffle in those was not removable (without doing major surgery) and the 12 inch speaker was crammed into a very tight space. Before I knew that the cutout was for a 1o inch speaker, I wanted to put in a 12 inch Weber speaker into it and that would have meant rotating at least one tranny, etc. When I took out the crummy 12 inch that came with it, I went with a 10 inch replacement.

@nbs2005 Enjoy the search for a new amp. Take your time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I don't recall any of the originals coming with a 12", could be wrong though.
> 
> If you're spending the money for an original take a look at Headstrong Amps. Awesome.
> 
> Lil' King Amp — Headstrong Amplifiers boutique handwired Fender style tube amps


It appears that folkway is the only Canadian distributor of Headstrong. They often have a couple examples in the store.
Headstrong Lil' King Ceramic Reverb Amplifier | Vintage Guitars and New Guitars, Ontario Canada | Folkway Music, Vintage and New Guitars, Waterloo, Ontario Canada


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I really don't see the advantages on getting an original instead of the Reissue...


That's kinda my view of it but I don't know much except that I have a 57 Custom Deluxe that I really like; it has a 12 inch speaker and I suppose it's some kind of a reissue from Fender.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had an '81 for a while and it was a nice little amp. With a speaker swap (Eminence Allesandro GA10-SC64) it was plenty loud for jamming. Think I paid $1100.00 for mine, so was pretty reasonable. Late 70s amps are pretty much the same circuit as the one that I had.

As mentioned earlier in the thread, the Headstrong's are nice and I've seen used ones in the $1600.00 range. Most of them come with 12" speakers so that's a bonus if you want that sound.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

LMK when you’re ready. This is a custom amp built by Steve Moratto (PTP) that is the Normal channel of a Princeton Reverb (no Tremolo or Vibrato channel) in a larger Deluxe-size cabinet. Yes, you can shoehorn a 12” into a Princeton, but IME the smaller cabs tend to sound boxy. This is loaded with a UK V30 that sounds absolutely killer (trust me, I’m as shocked as you are) - - the bottom end is ridiculous for a BF circuit (I rarely put the Bass past 3).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Buy a 70s one. Play it forever.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I love me a Princeton Reverb.
Great little amps.
Their sound is monstrous considering the small 10" driver.
Deeper and ballsier than many amps with 12" cones and bigger wattage.
A way better sounding amp than a Blues Junior if you ask me.
The '68 series is not really a re-issue but more of a variation on a them.
You might like it.
Lots of people do.
I'm not as enthusiastic about it as most folks.
I'd say go with a '65 re-issue and don't look back.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is the one I bought, brand new. I changed out the knobs, just because I like the look. Other than the knobs, everything else about this FSR ‘65 Reissue is endearing to me. The Alnico 10” speaker sounds good new, better broken in. There is something about how this amp takes Drive pedals, that can’t be matched by other amps. It is easy to grab and go, the built in effects are awesome. You don’t need expensive, or hard to find NOS tubes. Fender built it right, no need to change anything.

If you take a look inside at the layout and design of the amp, you will see that it looks well laid out, easily accessible if it ever needs worn components replaced.

I have listed it twice for sale, because I have too much gear; but have always made the decision to keep it. I thought other amps that I bought along the way could replace it, until I put a pedal to it. That is when I realize how unique the amp really is. I can get several amps to sound very similar clean, in fact, damn near identical. Then I put the same pedal through the amps set to a desirable clean, and the Reissue sounds fuller, thicker; no comparison at the same or other settings.

I have a soft spot for good amps with 10” speakers. I had a Super Six, Concert 410 and 210 stacked when required, and several others I should have never sold.

If I want more, I just add a 112 cab. It adds that larger dimension that I sometimes want to hear.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had Fender Princeton Reverb II before and that one had a 12in speaker. But those Rivera designed amps are a little different from the BF and SF Princetons. I have a 65 DRRI and a 68 PRRI. I gig with both but these days mostly with the PRRI. The DRRI is brighter than the 68 PRRI as the PRRI has a lot more bass. Honestly, I really don't see the reason for paying extra for an original. But that's me. YMMV.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 278684
> 
> LMK when you’re ready. This is a custom amp built by Steve Moratto (PTP) that is the Normal channel of a Princeton Reverb (no Tremolo or Vibrato channel) in a larger Deluxe-size cabinet. Yes, you can shoehorn a 12” into a Princeton, but IME the smaller cabs tend to sound boxy. This is loaded with a UK V30 that sounds absolutely killer (trust me, I’m as shocked as you are) - - the bottom end is ridiculous for a BF circuit (I rarely put the Bass past 3).


Nice. So everything to the right of the Normal channel is non-functional then?

To address the OP though: *IF* you're intent on getting a PR (not a PRRI or a clone of some sort), without breaking the bank, then my advice is to narrow your search for one built between '77 & '81. They're usually "pull/boost" models and are priced lower than earlier non-pull/boost models due to the fact that the boost function actually sounds awful. Unless engaged however, it's entirely out of the circuit so they sound the same as the other 70's examples. The '80 & '81 were cool because Fender brought back some BlackFace cosmetics those years.

Mods could be a bonus and will generally lower the value _however_ stay away from anything converted to 6L6s for more power...they DO NOT sound like a PR. Anyway, you should expect to pay at least $1K for one of those I've mentioned, though occasionally they pop up (briefly) for a little less. I don't follow the reissues so I don't know how they compare price-wise on the used market. Folks generally seem to like them though.

If trem really is not of interest to you and you'd like to try a 12" speaker, my best advice is to hit up @Roryfan on that Moratto-built custom. It sounds perfectly suited for what you're after.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Greatly appreciated. A lot to think about (and chat with tomorrow).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Nice. So everything to the right of the Normal channel is non-functional then?


This is a good question.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@StevieMac yes all the knobs on the Vibrato channel, Volume excepted which controls the Reverb, are dummies. The only input that works is Normal channel #1.

@nbs2005 you’re welcome to come over sometime to check it out.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

In response to some questions I’ve rec’d, this amp was built for a guy named Tom so the badge originally read PrinceTOM Reverb. A subsequent owner was not named Thomas so he covered over the Tom, hence the “birth” of the Prince Reverb.

I spoke to Steve about building out the Vibrato channel but he said that was not really an option due to the way he originally laid out the amp. A more cost-effective approach would be to add a tweed-style tremolo circuit like a 5G9 Tremolux.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I ran my clone through a single 15 and it sounded huge


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

nbs2005 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. Greatly appreciated. A lot to think about (and chat with tomorrow).


I had Brian Luckhurst make me a clone. He is out the South West end of the GTA. It sounds amazing. And it was cheaper than buying a pcb PRRI. It also came with NOS tubes. It is all hand wired, so anyone with basic electronics training can repair it if needed.
Derrick Bell makes him the cabs. I had mine done in wine red taurus with a reverse black/gold grill cloth. Looks classy.
If you don’t care about the fender logo, he is a great builder. He is building my friend a head version, and he is building me a 1x12 bassman combo next.
You can always buy a logo and slap it on if you want.

Moratto makes killer stuff too. I just picked up a 6G3 Deluxe he built.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Princeton Reverbs are great. They are (to me) the perfect small amp. A few years ago I was lucky to pick up a beautiful example of an early silverface PR, all original and in great condition. The first PRs, from 1964-1967 are the blackface ones, and these will all generally be well over $2500 unless in very poor condition or modified. From 1967 to partway through 1968, they were silverface but actually wired just like the blackface ones. After mid 1968 the wiring gets a bit sloppier and the components are less "well regarded", but they are still great amps. At that 1968 transition, the rectifier changed from a GZ34/5AR4 to a 5U4GB, I believe to account for slight changes in voltage because of a new spec of transformer. Around 1974, I have read that Fenders cabinet construction changed, so I tend to look for pre 1974 Fenders myself, but again, the amps are still great. And as mentioned above, in 1977 they added a push/pull distortion effect and these amps tend to be the cheapest. Throughout 1964-1981 the circuit really didn't change much, so I would think a reasonably priced PR of any era would be a great buy. The above info also applies to a Deluxe Reverb as well (introduced in 1963). Depending on what you are hoping to do with the amp, a DR could be a better fit as it also sounds pretty great at low volumes. And Princetons are really popular right now, making a great deal harder to find.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Griff said:


> Princeton Reverbs are great. They are (to me) the perfect small amp. A few years ago I was lucky to pick up a beautiful example of an early silverface PR, all original and in great condition. The first PRs, from 1964-1967 are the blackface ones, and these will all generally be well over $2500 unless in very poor condition or modified. From 1967 to partway through 1968, they were silverface but actually wired just like the blackface ones. After mid 1968 the wiring gets a bit sloppier and the components are less "well regarded", but they are still great amps. At that 1968 transition, the rectifier changed from a GZ34/5AR4 to a 5U4GB, I believe to account for slight changes in voltage because of a new spec of transformer. Around 1974, I have read that Fenders cabinet construction changed, so I tend to look for pre 1974 Fenders myself, but again, the amps are still great. And as mentioned above, in 1977 they added a push/pull distortion effect and these amps tend to be the cheapest. Throughout 1964-1981 the circuit really didn't change much, so I would think a reasonably priced PR of any era would be a great buy. The above info also applies to a Deluxe Reverb as well (introduced in 1963). Depending on what you are hoping to do with the amp, a DR could be a better fit as it also sounds pretty great at low volumes. And Princetons are really popular right now, making a great deal harder to find.


Other than the trem, I prefer my sound through a Deluxe over a Princeton. The Princeton trem is too good to ignore


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Last time I met Derrick he told me about Brian, said the amps were awesome. 




madhermit said:


> I had Brian Luckhurst make me a clone. He is out the South West end of the GTA. It sounds amazing. And it was cheaper than buying a pcb PRRI. It also came with NOS tubes. It is all hand wired, so anyone with basic electronics training can repair it if needed.
> Derrick Bell makes him the cabs. I had mine done in wine red taurus with a reverse black/gold grill cloth. Looks classy.
> If you don’t care about the fender logo, he is a great builder. He is building my friend a head version, and he is building me a 1x12 bassman combo next.
> You can always buy a logo and slap it on if you want.
> ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

have look at this one, price seems low but I warn you .. lots of interest so far. ad seems to have nearly 7000 views, this guy must be beating the buyers off 

Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

vadsy said:


> have look at this one, price seems low but I warn you .. lots of interest so far. ad seems to have nearly 7000 views, this guy must be beating the buyers off
> 
> Vintage Fender Princeton 112 Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


I love that ad. It's been around for years!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Griff said:


> I love that ad. It's been around for years!


oh I know, pretty sure I posted it in another sub-forum before, like years ago. guy must love ridicule and considers views as a high score sorta thing


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the continued feedback. 

Random thoughts:
For this amp, I think I want the real thing. I'm still mulling that over. My 5d/e3 is a copy, my 5f1 is a copy, I think this needs to be one made in California and hand wired. That could change though.

Deluxe vs Princeton. I don't play loud anymore. I give my band mates fits as I run around the dB meter saying we're to loud. So 12 watts has it's appeal. But the Deluxe is so cool. I also thought from my brief checking, they ran a bit more than the Princeton. If they can be had for less or the same, it puts them back on the table. 

I have a 12 inch cab and about 4 different speakers to choose from. So the 10 inch is not really a problem.

Appreciate everyone's input.

Jeff


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> Thanks for the continued feedback.
> 
> Random thoughts:
> For this amp, I think I want the real thing. I'm still mulling that over. My 5d/e3 is a copy, my 5f1 is a copy, I think this needs to be one made in California and hand wired. That could change though.
> ...


They both have the potential to be too loud. At clean levels, they are very similar sounding. The difference lies in the breakup, but the difference is subjective. I prefer the Deluxe, but many are the opposite.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Last time I met Derrick he told me about Brian, said the amps were awesome.


Yup. He has a stash of Electrohome transformers he uses. That and NOS tubes probably account for the extra glorious tones. The Princeton clone is coming with me when I leave this earth.
He makes the amps in the winter to keep busy as his business is very summer oriented. He sells them for very little profit. I think he enjoys building them and people loving them so much.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Following up on what Griff said, I'd search for a silverface PR. The secret is to swap out the stock 10" speaker with a Weber 10F150T (that sounds a lot bigger than a 10 should), and tweak the inverter (Google Paul C and Stokes mods for tech details, easily done on a PTP board). The bias vary tremolo in these amps is IMHO the best-sounding fender tremolo.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nbs2005 said:


> Thanks for the continued feedback.
> Random thoughts:
> For this amp, I think I want the real thing. I'm still mulling that over. My 5d/e3 is a copy, my 5f1 is a copy, I think this needs to be one made in California and hand wired. That could change though.
> Deluxe vs Princeton. I don't play loud anymore. I give my band mates fits as I run around the dB meter saying we're to loud. So 12 watts has it's appeal. But the Deluxe is so cool. I also thought from my brief checking, they ran a bit more than the Princeton. If they can be had for less or the same, it puts them back on the table.
> ...


common Jeff...have a look at my Deluxe and don't tell me it doesn't warm your heart just a little.
And besides all the other stuff...look at all the extra control knobs you get for no extra cost.
G.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

PRRI: Built with care

Take a look at the pictures of the build quality of a PRRI


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I owned a ‘68 Custom Princeton Reverb. It did sound pretty decent clean. Dirty and turned up for natural dirt didn’t really get me excited. I sold it about 1 year after I bought it.

A little while later I bought an original 1973 Princeton Reverb. I was in Arizona for a week vacation. Picked it up for $700 USD. Craigslist. No freight of course. I brought it home as luggage. Now that amp sounded great! It was warm, full, round. Break up was what I Expected. Sounding very good. I serviced it and traded it for a brown 1962 Fender Vibrolux .

Later I built a 6G2 tuxedo Princeton. These are killer little amps. Love, and still have it. No reverb but tone in spades. And dirt? Like an old Marshal.

If I wanted a PR today, I’d build one. That’s just me. I can accomplish this. Build everything. It would be a fun project. Hand wired. I’d stay with a 10” speaker.

If I was spending my money today to buy one? Hmm...Mid to late 70’s probably. I’d budget $1200 and go from there. Less would be better of course. Expect to have to spend money on a service once you buy it. Know what you are looking at. Pull the chassis and lower your offer accordingly.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2927755743919110


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Guncho said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2927755743919110


Nice, however I was under the impression the OP wants a Princeton with _reverb_.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a pricey but clean piece 
Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 on Kijiji Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Here is a pricey but clean piece
> Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 on Kijiji Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


It’s not overpriced if it’s all as represented. A BF would be more, no?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes, I would prefer reverb. There's also one that just got posted on Hamilton Kijiji but there's no price listed. I'm guessing they're thinking big dollars; I find no asking price has a strong correlation with delusion.

Looking at reverb solds is a bit of a mixed bag. It does appear you can get them for under $1500 CAD in player shape pretty regularly. The definition of player shape is always open to interpretation.

And just for chuckles, the bass player in one of my work jam bands mentioned he just got his Super Champ re-tubed. I said if he ever wanted to sell it, to let me know. He then told me it's worth $7000 ;-) Good luck with that!

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

nbs2005 said:


> There's also one that just got posted on Hamilton Kijiji but there's no price listed. I'm guessing they're thinking big dollars;I find no asking price has a strong correlation with delusion.


Ads like that, I respond; '_how much are you looking to get? Does $xxxx sound reasonable?_'. $xxxx being around mid range of reverb.com/price guide, depending on condition. I include the link to reverb.


nbs2005 said:


> Looking at reverb solds is a bit of a mixed bag


It was pointed out in another thread that their 'sold' listings tend to display the original ad, with it's 'asking' price.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a ‘66 Princeton Reverb. It’s a great little amp. It loves my fender guitars, but I don’t really like it with the Gibson’s (Humbuckers). 
Sometimes I’ll throw an EQ pedal in front of it because the bass/ tone controls don’t get all the sparkle I want. Pretty sure I overpaid for mine, but I love the little thing!


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a 68 CPRRI and really like it. I have no issues with the reissues. FWIW, I had an original DR, sold it, bought at DRRI, which I think sounded better. Unfortunately, they were just too loud for me. They both ended up going to the same guy, Jazz student at U of T. Clean headroom. Had an original SF twin, sold it to a Rhodes player because it was too loud, too heavy, and once again, couldn't tell the difference between the TRRI (never owned one, played two).

The CPRRI has lots of volume for playing with a drummer and still is basement acceptable. I like my 5W amps too, but they are not loud enough, something to consider if you are looking at Champ circuit. I am considering a PRRI so I have a bit more clean headroom, but that's just ampitis I think.. The verb and vibe is really nice, and I like the footswitch. Most of the time I use a TS9 to shape the tone and add some drive. And I find I can use the parallel out with no ill effect while I still have the internal speaker connected (to drive my Leslie). I think of its tone as a TR on volume 1-2 with a TS9 on 5 all around. Maybe its just me, but the CPRRI doesn't seem to sound good with any of the Big Muff pedals I have tried. It likes overdrives better, or maybe its just me that likes ODs better.

My LP with Custombuckers though the 68 is an amazing sounding setup.

Also, there has been a lot of positive chatter over the Tone Master series.

C


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Fender will likely fill the voids in the Tonemaster line. Imagine a Princeton Reverb, Super Reverb, Vibrolux, etc. It would not take much effort on their part.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> It’s not overpriced if it’s all as represented. A BF would be more, no?


just pricey, can't make the 'overpriced' call. not overly aware of where these stand on the used market or in comparison to BF


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Just picked up a new head case for my 73 Princeton Reverb. This now frees me up from the 10” speaker I’ve been shackled to. This is a totally different amp played through a 12” cab.
An incredibly sweet sounding amp.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Princeton heads! Yes they deliver the goods with plenty of options! A multi-tap OT, even better yet!...Yes those are JBLs. Sort of the defeats the purpose of a small amp. LOL. However it is good for the testosterone.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Here is a pricey but clean piece
> Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 on Kijiji Vintage Fender Princeton Reverb $2500 | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


I think that is pretty close for market price if it does indeed have the old blue moldeds. My 68 is similar to that, but has transformers from 1965-1967 and a speaker from 1965 too. The early 1968 period of Fender amps seems to be a 'use it up' period, where all older components were used up in advance of changing circuits and manufacturers. Most Fender amps got an update in May of 68.

But, that guy won't ship.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> Fender will likely fill the voids in the Tonemaster line. Imagine a Princeton Reverb, Super Reverb, Vibrolux, etc. It would not take much effort on their part.


With the TM, I imagine that if you could run a DR at volume 1 and still get a proper breakup, you wouldn't need a PR in the lineup? Not sure if it works that way though?

C


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

seen a mint 68 custom Princton Reverb last week at Burlington L&M for $800 plus tax...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The blue one? Please someone buy it. It’s taking a supreme effort of willpower for me not to make the trip down there. I may still succumb to temptation. Honestly if it was more local I probably would have already bought it in a moment of weakness.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes the blue one with the green back in it. You can ship to a local L&M but It is probably gonzo as I type this. Myself I think there is going to be lots of wiggle room on all the reissue's . Seen a 65 DRRI for $800 private today also. They have not come up at this price for quite a while.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Burlington isn't far away from me; hopefully I will have forgotten about this by tomorrow.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

$800 isn't a screaming deal on a 68 Princeton RI.

At the L&M attic sale there was a 68 PRRI for $699 and 65 DRRI $750. Which is where they should be on a used as a % of new price. They hold a bit more resale than most amps, but lots of people on Kijiji asking one or two hundred off new for a used amp on the reissues. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

sillyak said:


> $800 isn't a screaming deal on a 68 Princeton RI.
> 
> At the L&M attic sale there was a 68 PRRI for $699 and 65 DRRI $750. Which is where they should be on a used as a % of new price. They hold a bit more resale than most amps, but lots of people on Kijiji asking one or two hundred off new for a used amp on the reissues. Ridiculous.


Someone on Kijiji might have 40 to 100 hours on an amp they have for sale. It may have never left the house.

When L&M has something in the attic sale, it is there for a reason. L&M doesn’t do anyone a favour. It could have been a trade in, or a unit that had problems, or enough rental use to justify the price point they listed it for.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

sillyak said:


> $800 isn't a screaming deal on a 68 Princeton RI.
> 
> At the L&M attic sale there was a 68 PRRI for $699 and 65 DRRI $750. Which is where they should be on a used as a % of new price. They hold a bit more resale than most amps, but lots of people on Kijiji asking one or two hundred off new for a used amp on the reissues. Ridiculous.


How many hours did you stand in line at the attic sale ? I agree most of the reissues are priced too high on the used market. That is why they sit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Everyone wants a deal and no one wants to lose money on their gear.

Go figure.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Everyone wants a deal and no one wants to lose money on their gear.
> 
> Go figure.


the only safe investment is winter tires,. these schmucks will pay anything......


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Good winter tires make a difference, until you get careless.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Everybody wants a deal ... but nobody wants to lose their money..


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

There are quite a few variations of the PRRI that have various 12” speakers, so that’s always an option. Once upon a time the Waterloo L&M had about 4 different Princetons with different speakers to try side by side (not sure how many they have now). I am among those that like the ‘68 RI. 

If reverb isn’t a must, you could always get the Chris Stapleton ‘62 Princeton, which has a 12” speaker. But at that price, you could also afford a good vintage amp. 

As some have mentioned, the later Silverface models have glued in baffles which are virtually impossible to remove without destroying the cab, but some earlier Silverface amps do have a baffle that is screwed in and is replaceable. 

Another option if you buy something vintage that you don’t want to irreparably destroy is to rehouse the amp in a bigger cab. I actually did this with a Champ in a DR-sized cab and it has served me well. (I now have a DRRI and am thinking about putting the Champ back into its original cab, so if you are interested in that idea, let me know!)


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

A bit of a post script. In the last few days I've tried a 65 PRRI, a 68 PRRI, and the 62 Stapleton. They were all very nice. And I really thought I was going to leave with the 62 on the drive over to L&M as I thought 'here's my chance'. But it wasn't 5 times better than what I have or have had before. And maybe, that's part of it for me; finding the oddballs, plugging them in, getting really excited, going oh shit, that hum doesn't sound good, taking them to Dan @dtsaudio to work his magic, and the getting them back sounding glorious. 

So here's to looking for more oddballs. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> the only safe investment is winter tires,. these schmucks will pay anything......


They make winter tires?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I've seen quite a few of the RI's come up recently, most of them barely used.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> common Jeff...have a look at my Deluxe and don't tell me it doesn't warm your heart just a little.
> And besides all the other stuff...look at all the extra control knobs you get for no extra cost.
> G.
> View attachment 278850


I really like that idea. 12" speaker, bigger cabinet. And I just happen to have a spare DR chassis and faceplate


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Haven’t read all the suggestions, but the Vintage Sound 15 is a nice amp. Has a 12” speaker, beautiful reverb, and mid control.


----------

